# Venom Day 2014 - Official Thread



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Venom Day is back! This year Venom Day will be held on Saturday 22nd November at Bangor University. Additional details will follow soon but we are happy to announce a preliminary list of speakers including:

> David Warrell - Clinical Toxinology at a Crossroads.
> John Mulley - The Biter Bit and Other Stories.
> David Gower - TBA.
> Lahcen Campbell - TBA.
> Anna Nekaris - Parasites, Predators, Prey or Themselves? Who is the target of slow loris venom.
> Mark O’Shea - Secretive Serpents: Distribution and Diversity of the Elapid Genus Toxicocalamus in New Guinea.
> David Richards - Drugs from Dragons.
> Kevin Arbuckle - The Good the Bad and the Ugly: Consequences of Anti-Predator Defence for Prey.
> Amy Scholes-Higham - All or Nothing: Investigating the Presence of Both Mojavetoxin Subunits across a Rattlesnake Contact Zone.
> Adam Hargreaves - TBA.

Registration costs cover the entrance fee and a light snack lunch and the cost is £8 for members of Bangor University Herpetological Society (BUHS), British Herpetological Society (BHS) and International Herpetological Society (IHS). Members of BUHS can pay and register at any Monday meeting. For non-members of the three sponsor societies the price is £15. Please note that if a members ticket is bought then a valid membership card must be shown on entrance and if it is not the remainder of the full fee will be charged. To register please go to Venom Day 2014 Tickets, Bangor - Eventbrite. Please note that the room has a limited capacity so book in a timely manner to ensure that you are not disappointed. 

Following Venom Day there will be an evening meal and a perfect opportunity to network with the speakers and colleagues. The meal will be at the Eastern Origin Chinese restaurant and will consist of a three course buffet menu. The meat option will cost £21 (usually £24) and the vegetarian option will cost £17 (usually £20). Only a limited number of seats are available. The menu for each option is below:

*MEAT*
Starter:
Chicken and Sweetcorn Soup
Eastern Origin's Appetiser Combination (Spring Rolls, seaweed, prawn toast, BBQ Ribs, Samosas, and Chilli Chicken Wings)
Crispy Aromatic Duck with pancakes
Main Meal:
Chicken with Green Peppers in Black Bean Sauce
Crispy Beef in Ok Sauce
Char Sui Pork
Egg Fried Rice
Dessert:
Banana or Pineapple Fritter

*VEGETARIAN*
Egg and Sweetcorn Soup
Vegetarian Combination (Seaweed, Spring Rolls, Fried Wan Tun and Samosas)
Main Meal:
Beancurd in Cantonese Sauce
Stir Fried Bamboo Shoots with Chinese Mushrooms in Black Bean Sauce
Mixed Vegetables and Egg Fried Rice
Dessert:
Banana or Pineapple Fritter

For further details please either message me, or contact [email protected].

Thanks,
Anthony
Chair of Bangor University Herpetological Society


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Just booked my place - really looking forward to it!


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Provisional flier is out!











Don't forget to register:
Venom Day 2014- Eventbrite


----------



## braderz1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great day
great speakers.


----------



## James5012 (Sep 6, 2010)

Agreed....very much worth the journey.


----------



## Preedmaster (Apr 10, 2015)

Very interested in a 2015 one.

Cheers


----------

